# 50% OFF Discount for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$37.50



## Inkbirdbbq

Happy New Year! Thanks for all your supportings.
Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*!(U.S only) 

Grab a spare Now:  You can use at outdoor when raining, The battery can last for about *40 hours* once fully recharged,* Magnetic* Design and Four Probes, *Backlit LCD*.   

*Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.* 

--------------------
Here is the discount for *Canadian friends*: 15% off Deal + Coupon CAN$5
Link: *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*
*-------------------*

So, share this special Deal with your friends now!!
We wish you and yours a wonderful holiday season!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I would like the code! Thanks for offering!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I would like the code! Thanks for offering!


PM sent


----------



## kruizer

I would like the code to discount.


----------



## Hilltopper96

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Happy New Year! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*!(U.S only)
> 
> Grab a spare Now:  You can use at outdoor when raining, The battery can last for about *40 hours* once fully recharged,* Magnetic* Design and Four Probes, *Backlit LCD*.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> --------------------
> Here is the discount for *Canadian friends*: 15% off Deal + Coupon CAN$5
> Link: *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*
> *-------------------*
> 
> So, share this special Deal with your friends now!!
> We wish you and yours a wonderful holiday season!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 477512


I would like the code as well


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Yes i would like the code please.


----------



## Nodak21

Please send code. Thanks


----------



## beggar

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Happy New Year! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*!(U.S only)
> 
> Grab a spare Now:  You can use at outdoor when raining, The battery can last for about *40 hours* once fully recharged,* Magnetic* Design and Four Probes, *Backlit LCD*.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> --------------------
> Here is the discount for *Canadian friends*: 15% off Deal + Coupon CAN$5
> Link: *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*
> *-------------------*
> 
> So, share this special Deal with your friends now!!
> We wish you and yours a wonderful holiday season!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 477512


please send me the code thanks


----------



## Drewbydoo

I would love a pm as well. Thank you

Drew


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

kruizer said:


> I would like the code to discount.


PM sent please check inbox friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hilltopper96 said:


> I would like the code as well


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Yes i would like the code please.


PM sent dear friend!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Nodak21 said:


> Please send code. Thanks


PM sent! Happy New Year


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

beggar said:


> please send me the code thanks


PM sent Happy New Year!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Drewbydoo said:


> I would love a pm as well. Thank you
> 
> Drew


PM sent dear friend!


----------



## VBOB

I would like a code, thanks.


----------



## jmic86

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Happy New Year! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*!(U.S only)
> 
> Grab a spare Now:  You can use at outdoor when raining, The battery can last for about *40 hours* once fully recharged,* Magnetic* Design and Four Probes, *Backlit LCD*.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> --------------------
> Here is the discount for *Canadian friends*: 15% off Deal + Coupon CAN$5
> Link: *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*
> *-------------------*
> 
> So, share this special Deal with your friends now!!
> We wish you and yours a wonderful holiday season!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 477512


please send code


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

VBOB said:


> I would like a code, thanks.


PM sent dear friend!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jmic86 said:


> please send code


PM sent dear friend!


----------



## 912smoker

I would like the code please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

912smoker said:


> I would like the code please


PM sent dear friend!


----------



## blutmer

I would like the code please!


----------



## shkalmi

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Happy New Year! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*!(U.S only)
> 
> Grab a spare Now:  You can use at outdoor when raining, The battery can last for about *40 hours* once fully recharged,* Magnetic* Design and Four Probes, *Backlit LCD*.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> --------------------
> Here is the discount for *Canadian friends*: 15% off Deal + Coupon CAN$5
> Link: *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*
> *-------------------*
> 
> So, share this special Deal with your friends now!!
> We wish you and yours a wonderful holiday season!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 477512


I would the code please...and thank you


----------



## clifish

please send a code and link to purchase.

Thx


----------



## shkalmi

shkalmi said:


> I would the code please...and thank you


Is it no longer valid? I thought I responded within a few hours but have seen nothing??


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

blutmer said:


> I would like the code please!


Hi friend, 
The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock.  The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

shkalmi said:


> Is it no longer valid? I thought I responded within a few hours but have seen nothing??



Hi friend,
The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.







_*Reliable and accurate bbq thermometers*_


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

clifish said:


> please send a code and link to purchase.
> 
> Thx



Hi Clif, 
The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## blutmer

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,
> The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock.  The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 478951


That's fine as well.  Please send the code and I'll purchase!


----------



## blutmer

blutmer said:


> That's fine as well.  Please send the code and I'll purchase!



Evening,
     Was hoping to get this ordered fairly soon so I could use it to calibrate my grill.  Any help please?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

blutmer said:


> Evening,
> Was hoping to get this ordered fairly soon so I could use it to calibrate my grill.  Any help please?


PM sent Brett


----------



## TheChief

I would like the code! Thank you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

TheChief said:


> I would like the code! Thank you.


Hi,
The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## TheChief

Inkbirdbbq


Definitely still interested.


----------



## nitram

Please send code.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 479282

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nitram

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,
> The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 479282


Please send the code, and thank you..


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

TheChief said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> 
> 
> Definitely still interested.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

nitram said:


> Please send the code, and thank you..


PM sent friend.


----------



## pineywoods

Inkbirdbbq


May I please have the 50% off code for the  IBBQ-4T if it's still available


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pineywoods said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> 
> 
> May I please have the 50% off code for the  IBBQ-4T if it's still available


*PM sent pineywoods!*


----------



## pineywoods

Thank You Miya I have ordered it and appreciate the discount


----------



## tag0401

Inkbirdbbq
 I am interested if still avail. In the market for a new therm!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

tag0401 said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> I am interested if still avail. In the market for a new therm!


Hi,
The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## BBQ Bird

I'm interested in the Wifi model if the 50% off code still applies.  Thanks.


----------



## tag0401

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,
> The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> I am interested
> 
> View attachment 480075


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

BBQ Bird said:


> I'm interested in the Wifi model if the 50% off code still applies.  Thanks.


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

PM sent Adam


----------



## nitram

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,
> The 1500 feet bbq thermometer is out of stock. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 480075


Can I still get this code?  Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

nitram said:


> Can I still get this code?  Thanks!


The 50% off discount for the Wifi Model has ended. We offer 50% off for our New Product new. Both support Wifi And Bluetooth connection.----$59.99(USA ONLY)
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## ChuxPick

Inkbirdbbq said:


> The 50% off discount for the Wifi Model has ended. We offer 50% off for our New Product new. Both support Wifi And Bluetooth connection.----$59.99(USA ONLY)
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 481325


I'm interested in the IBBQ-4BW can you also provide a link so we can see some details on this thermometer. It is so new I could not find it on your Amazon site. 
Thank you Chux


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ChuxPick said:


> I'm interested in the IBBQ-4BW can you also provide a link so we can see some details on this thermometer. It is so new I could not find it on your Amazon site.
> Thank you Chux


Sure. 
Link: Inkbird Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Grill Thermometer IBBQ-4BW


----------



## ChuxPick

Thank you for the link. 
I'm interested do I need a discount code?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ChuxPick said:


> Thank you for the link.
> I'm interested do I need a discount code?


PM sent


----------



## Wurstmeister

Miya, I would like to purchase the IBBQ.  Could you send a discount code? I was probably too late for the vacuum sealer code. Could you provide a link so I can purchase it the regular retail price?  Thanks very much!


----------



## nitram

Inkbirdbbq said:


> The 50% off discount for the Wifi Model has ended. We offer 50% off for our New Product new. Both support Wifi And Bluetooth connection.----$59.99(USA ONLY)
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 481325


Still interested, please send code. Thank you!


----------



## kbarnes12

I would very much appreciate the discount code for the wifi/bluetooth thermometer if it is still available.

Thank you.


----------



## JeffSS

Inkbirdbbq said:


> The 50% off discount for the Wifi Model has ended. We offer 50% off for our New Product new. Both support Wifi And Bluetooth connection.----$59.99(USA ONLY)
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 481325



I'm interested!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Wurstmeister said:


> Miya, I would like to purchase the IBBQ.  Could you send a discount code? I was probably too late for the vacuum sealer code. Could you provide a link so I can purchase it the regular retail price?  Thanks very much!


PM sent dear friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

nitram said:


> Still interested, please send code. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

kbarnes12 said:


> I would very much appreciate the discount code for the wifi/bluetooth thermometer if it is still available.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JeffSS said:


> I'm interested!


PM sent


----------



## buzzy

If the code is still available i would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

buzzy said:


> If the code is still available i would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks!


Hi,
We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## buzzy

Not looking for a wifi model but thanks.


----------



## brare

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,
> We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> Hi is the 50% off for the WiFi model with four probes still available? If so I would like the code. Thanks!
> View attachment 487739


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

What can I help you friend?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

What can I help you friend?


----------



## brare

Inkbirdbbq said:


> What can I help you friend?





Inkbirdbbq said:


> What can I help you friend?


I was hoping you might still be able to pm me a discount code for the WiFi thermometer with 4 probes? Thanks again!


----------



## morgan84

Can you PM the code?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

brare said:


> I was hoping you might still be able to pm me a discount code for the WiFi thermometer with 4 probes? Thanks again!


PM sent friend


----------



## barbqjim

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Happy New Year! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*!(U.S only)
> 
> Grab a spare Now:  You can use at outdoor when raining, The battery can last for about *40 hours* once fully recharged,* Magnetic* Design and Four Probes, *Backlit LCD*.
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> --------------------
> Here is the discount for *Canadian friends*: 15% off Deal + Coupon CAN$5
> Link: *1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes*
> *-------------------*
> 
> So, share this special Deal with your friends now!!
> We wish you and yours a wonderful holiday season!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 477512


I would like the code for the wifi unit if still available.


----------



## tiger1964

Absolutely no idea why I've been putting this off, I think I should try one! If indeed still available.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

barbqjim said:


> I would like the code for the wifi unit if still available.


Hi,
We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

tiger1964 said:


> Absolutely no idea why I've been putting this off, I think I should try one! If indeed still available.


Hi,
We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## barbqjim

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,
> We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 488776


Yes I am interested. Thank you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

barbqjim said:


> Yes I am interested. Thank you.


PM sent friend


----------



## tiger1964

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,
> We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 488777


I presume this is the one which would require cellphone cellphone involvement? If so, I'll pass and wait for an alternative...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

tiger1964 said:


> I presume this is the one which would require cellphone cellphone involvement? If so, I'll pass and wait for an alternative...


Thank you


----------



## Bigheaded

Is the 50% wifi code still good? I'd looooove it, just ordered the BT model but Wifi sounds even better


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Bigheaded said:


> Is the 50% wifi code still good? I'd looooove it, just ordered the BT model but Wifi sounds even better


Yes We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## jamtod

I am interested.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jamtod said:


> I am interested.


Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## jamtod

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 490187


Yes, this is what I am interested in.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jamtod said:


> Yes, this is what I am interested in.


PM sent friend


----------



## Satori

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 490187


I'd be interested in this please, TY.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Satori said:


> I'd be interested in this please, TY.


PM sent friend


----------



## crclass

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent friend


If this offer is still available I would love to have it. WiFi is awesome for those of us that have a busy life outside of bluetooth range!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

crclass said:


> If this offer is still available I would love to have it. WiFi is awesome for those of us that have a busy life outside of bluetooth range!


PM sent friend


----------



## WileyD

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> I'm very interested in this also.  I have an older inkbird that I'm looking to upgrade.  Thanks!


----------



## Bytor

Well, that figures...  I just got a 4xs last week.  This one looks nicer.  Oh well, I really like the 4xs though.


----------



## ed70805

If this offer is still available, I'm interested


----------



## WileyD

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> 
> View attachment 490187


Still interested in this if the 50% off is still available.


----------



## Domie

I'm interested also.
thx


----------



## Zorph

I'm interested also.  Thank you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Bytor said:


> Well, that figures...  I just got a 4xs last week.  This one looks nicer.  Oh well, I really like the 4xs though.


Thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ed70805 said:


> If this offer is still available, I'm interested


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

WileyD said:


> Still interested in this if the 50% off is still available.


PM sent friend. 
Sorry for the delay. The forum won't be available for a few days, so I can't send you a message.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Domie said:


> I'm interested also.
> thx


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Zorph said:


> I'm interested also.  Thank you.


PM sent friend


----------



## rkrider99

I need to read more of this forum before I go off and purchase more stuff. I just received an IBBQ-4T from Amazon yesterday.
So far, after playing with it for a while, it looks like a great addition to my smoker.


----------



## Domie

what am i missing here?  I can't find a 50% off anywhere on that link.  30%, yes, but no 50%


----------



## WileyD

Domie said:


> what am i missing here?  I can't find a 50% off anywhere on that link.  30%, yes, but no 50%


Same here


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

rkrider99 said:


> I need to read more of this forum before I go off and purchase more stuff. I just received an IBBQ-4T from Amazon yesterday.
> So far, after playing with it for a while, it looks like a great addition to my smoker.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Domie said:


> what am i missing here?  I can't find a 50% off anywhere on that link.  30%, yes, but no 50%


PM sent friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Domie said:


> what am i missing here?  I can't find a 50% off anywhere on that link.  30%, yes, but no 50%


Please check the correct seller: Dreamtytenda


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

WileyD said:


> Same here


Please check the correct seller: Dreamtytenda


----------



## ed70805

Ordered mine just waiting for it to get here.  The coupon code works


----------



## WileyD

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Please check the correct seller: Dreamtytenda


Thanks, just ordered!


----------



## bombadillo

I'm interested but don't have any kind of coupon code. Actually had one of these in my shopping cart already, would love to have a link for 50% off!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bombadillo said:


> I'm interested but don't have any kind of coupon code. Actually had one of these in my shopping cart already, would love to have a link for 50% off!!


PM sent friend.


----------



## ironbrewer

Hi I would like to get the 50% off code. Thanks in advance


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ironbrewer said:


> Hi I would like to get the 50% off code. Thanks in advance


Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
Please let me know if interested.


----------



## djfumanchu

Hello,

I'm interested in getting a new  Wifi Model with 4 probes .
Could you send me a discount code?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## ironbrewer

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> View attachment 494101


Yes Please, I am interested.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

djfumanchu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a new  Wifi Model with 4 probes .
> Could you send me a discount code?
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ironbrewer said:


> Yes Please, I am interested.


PM sent


----------



## ironbrewer

50% code worked great for me. I should have it today.


----------



## bigal162

I would like the code for this, if still available. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bigal162 said:


> I would like the code for this, if still available. Thanks in advance.


PM sent friend


----------



## ironbrewer

I received it and got it linked to my phone and wifi.


----------



## imightbejosh

I too am interested, if it is still available.


Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> View attachment 494101


----------



## mlk18

Count me in if the code is still valid.




Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi We don't offer half price for 1500 feet bbq thermometer now. The best we can offer now will be the 50% off discount for the Wifi Model with 4 probes, deal price is $50.
> Please let me know if interested.
> View attachment 494101


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

imightbejosh said:


> I too am interested, if it is still available.


PM sent dear friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mlk18 said:


> Count me in if the code is still valid.


PM sent


----------



## bigal162

I received mine last night and paired it to my phone. Thank you so much.


----------



## deepest33

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Interested to try one if the deal is still on!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

deepest33 said:


> Interested to try one if the deal is still on!


PM sent


----------



## heygreene

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Hi could you send me an Amazon 50% off coupon code for the IBBQ-4T?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

heygreene said:


> Hi could you send me an Amazon 50% off coupon code for the IBBQ-4T?  Thanks so much!


PM sent


----------



## JeffB1961

i'm probably way too late , but i'm interested in the code for this if it's still available . 
thanks , jeff


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JeffB1961 said:


> i'm probably way too late , but i'm interested in the code for this if it's still available .
> thanks , jeff


PM sent


----------



## WAZZZZAP

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Could I get a code too please?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

WAZZZZAP said:


> Could I get a code too please?


PM sent friend


----------



## Gaereth

If there are still deals for the WiFi with 4 probes, I would be interested in trying it.

Thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Gaereth said:


> If there are still deals for the WiFi with 4 probes, I would be interested in trying it.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent friend


----------



## Powis1994

Hello, ive been meaning to pick up a good set of probes for a while, is this offer still avaliable?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Powis1994 said:


> Hello, ive been meaning to pick up a good set of probes for a while, is this offer still avaliable?


PM sent


----------



## backyardkcq

Is this still available?


----------

